# Couples home torn down in Spain



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Despite seemingly doing everything correctly and living there for 6 years, this couple had their home torn down

How can this be allowed to happen, and will it deter people from investing their life savings in the Spanish property market which is already becoming depressed?

Devastated British pensioner collapses as bulldozers demolish dream retirement home in Spain | the Daily Mail


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

OH GOD, how awful !
That is such a terrible shame ! It is one of the areas we were thinking of buying too !
Is there some sort of list, some book in the town hall, some sort of assurance that what you buy is all legit ?
If not, why not ?

I realise that these things happen due to unscrupulous people, backhanders, etc !
It happens here to, a friend of ours just had a house fire in Inverness, due to a boiler, fortunately not too serious, but it got much more serious when the tried to get it repaired.
A new boiler could not be fitted, the pipework for the gas was illegal, not due to it being an old property because it is not, it's only 12 years old.
But whoever built it, put all the gas pipes under the foundations and they were too narrow to be legal. Plus they should be accessible which they are not.
You just can't count on anyone not to cut corners !


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

The problems are that there have been decades of illegal building. This house was actually legal as far as the Town Hall was concerned, so they thought they were safe. However the junta of Andalucia decided it wasn't.

When we moved here we made a conscious decision to buy on an Urb. We chose very carefully the urb that we bought on. I didn't want a Brit enclave, nor did I want to live in a box.

But by doing this and ensuring the area is legal you can be more protected, especially when it is established.

You need a very very good solicitor, and if there is anything that seems untoward in the sale process that cannot be explained satisfactorarily then walk away. Good idea is when you have made your choice go to the town hall with an interpreter and have the plot / building thoroughly checked over


----------

